

What Is Fracking? This Simple Animation Is The Best Explanation We've Ever Seen - Mz
http://www.businessinsider.com/marathon-oil-animation-on-hydraulic-fracking-2014-7?op=1

======
doanerock
I call that oil industry double speak, propaganda.

[http://www.netflix.com/WiMovie/70129353?trkid=7203170](http://www.netflix.com/WiMovie/70129353?trkid=7203170)

